# R-Vision Condor Slide question



## nschramm (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone know how to manually get the slide in & out on a Class C 31 footer?  And any ideas on why the slide won't go in & out?  When I push the button, I don't even hear anything.  I checked fuses & tried a couple of reset buttons underneath the stairs but nothing has worked.
Thanks -
Nadine


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

RE: R-Vision Condor Slide question

If u look under the slide (outside ) there should be a jack or a crank that u can pull the slide in ,, i would also ck in some of u'r outside compartments ,, sometimes they put fuses and such for the sldies in them ,,,, JMO

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 6, 2008)

Re: R-Vision Condor Slide question

Mine has two square 'covers' and a long crank handle in the bay. You take those covers off, put the crank in there, and sweat.  Then you do it a little on the other side. Then back to this side. And so on and so on ...

Then when you get home, you start looking around for the problem.

My Winnie's are run by electric motors and gears. Some are hydraulic, but probably not on a Class C.


----------



## nschramm (Jan 6, 2008)

RE: R-Vision Condor Slide question

I did check under the slide & in the compartments, but I didn't see anything that looked like a crank.  But I am not exactly mechanically-inclined so maybe I missed it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

RE: R-Vision Condor Slide question

have u cked the owners manual ,, if so there should be a page in there about the slides ,, and what to do if the power fails ,, it should point u to a manual emergency setup ,,,
If it doesn't i would put a call into the local rv shop ,, as for me ,, all the slides i have seen have manual cranks or jacks that can return the slide to a closed position ,,,, JMO 

If u give me the year and make of u'r rv ,, i can look it up and get the factory manual on all the options ,, and maybe this will help  :approve:


----------



## hertig (Jan 6, 2008)

Re: R-Vision Condor Slide question

On mine, there is a lever on the motor you flip to disengage the motor, then use a wrench to rotate the shaft to bring it in manually.


----------



## nschramm (Jan 7, 2008)

RE: R-Vision Condor Slide question

The owners manual just said to ask the dealer, which is in FL & I'm now in TX (& they weren't very good anyway).  It's an R-Vision Condor Class C 2003, 31 foot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

RE: R-Vision Condor Slide question

I think that should be a dealer where u are at that could answer u'r question ,, but i would also ck if there is a local mobile rv repair service that might have seen this problem ,, i myself have only delt with a few slides and all were blown fuses and one was a critter chewed wiring harness ,, but please let us know how it turns out      :approve:


----------

